# First sword trip...



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

*went to the elbow area to try and get lucky with a sword, couple sharks and one hit what seemed like a sword,porgy bait came up looking like it had been mouthed by something with no teeth marks. We ended up catching a monster blackfin then nothing the rest of the night, drank another cold one then got a nap. Woke at daylight for a little trolling and after 10 min landed a 40lb wahoooooo!!!!! Trolled a couple more hours got bit off a couple more times then landed a sweet little yellowfin. Got pretty choppy so headed in, very satisfied with first time out that far, got some quality meat!!!*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish guys. Too bad the swords wouldn't play. Luckily you can get them year round


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tuna & Wahoo!! Can't complain bout that. Congratulations.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

you won't know unless ya go!!! nice hoo!


----------



## Liquid Trails (May 15, 2011)

Nice freakin' wahoos. Good enough substitute for the swords!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for any trip, not just your first


----------

